# Swedish: rassiga maskiner



## María Madrid

För någon vecka sedan frågade jag om rassliga maskiner på ett gym. Nu visar det sig att det stod raSSIga maskiner inte rassliga. 

Maskiner kan väl inte vara rassistiska! Det kanske är Stockholmsslang (som vanligt). Är det någon som vet vad det kan betyda? Tusen tack!


----------



## Motard

Hej María

Eftersom jag kommenterade i den första tråden får jag väl göra ett inlägg här med.

Rassiga maskiner låter en smula märkligt. Nu är jag förvisso inte stockholmare, men min första gissning var att författaren har hittat på det själv. Vid en koll på nätet hittade jag dock den en sida där ordet nämns i följande mening: 
"Men det finns inget tvivel om att han vet hur man åker skateboard i en blöt och rassig miniramp"
Tyvärr har jag ännu inte tillåtelse att posta url:er.

I förbigående kan jag också nämna att ordet verkar vara vanligt i tyskan, där det är positivt laddat. Men jag är osäker på om det svenska rassig är kopplat till det tyska eller inte.

Lycka till


----------



## María Madrid

Tusen tack (igen) Motard!

Vad tycker du (eller andra) att en rassig miniramp kan vara då? Jag vet inte heller vad ordet betyder på tyska. Någon 08 som kan hjälpa? Jag som var så glad med att rassliga passade bra i sammahanget!  

Tack för era förslag!


----------



## mabubus

Jag är stockholmare. Jag har aldrig hört ordet användas så, och jag tror inte heller att det är slang för rasistiska. Är du säker på att det inte är ett stavfel, ska det kanske vara trasiga istället? Stockholmsslang kan också variera mellan olika socio-ekonomiska grupper, så det är fullt möjligt att någon grupp använder det ordet. Sorry att jag inte kan hjälpa bättre


----------



## María Madrid

Tack Mabubus. Visst kan man inte utesluta att det är ett stavfel men jag tror inte att det är det, för maskinerna funkar ju. Jag är helt förvirrad! Tusen tack i alla fall!


----------



## María Madrid

I fall någon undrar i framtiden nu har jag fått reda på att rasslig betyder sliten. Stockholsmsslang som värst, ser det ut som!


----------



## USB-anslutning

Jag bor i Malmö och jag har hört ordet en del. Precis som du sa betyder det dålig, sliten, smutsig o.s.v.


----------



## María Madrid

Verkligen? I vilket sammanhang? Får jag fråga hur gammal du är? Det finns ett par forummedlemmar från Skåne som inte hade hört det. Tack för bekräftelsen i alla fall!


----------



## USB-anslutning

Jag är 19. Det är inte så att jag hör det ofta, men det verkar nästan som om folk uppfinner nya ord som har likheter med gamla ord och ger dem en liknande betydelse. Exempelvis "dassig" och "rassig". Nu vet jag inte om just dessa ord har något att göra med varandra, men det skulle inte överraska mig.


----------



## María Madrid

Intressant! Tusen tack!


----------

